# Show collars



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you guys order your show collars from a goat site like caprine supply? I bought dog collars but they seem to be to small for my adult does, I think they are 16". I have longer ones that would fit but they are way to bulky for dairy goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley...not sure if you have a Tractor Supply close to you but the one I frequent here has show collars, they are the chain type with the rolled leather "handle".


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I got most of mine from the dollar store. The dog choke chains. But caprine supply has nice show chains and I think Jeffers does too.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm, I'll have to check around. I need to get something very soon, our show is next week. Any ideas on what size? I measured my largest collar, it's 20" and still won't fit my yearling or milker, so maybe 26"?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hoegger has show chain collars to. Just check around the different goat supply websites and see if you find anything you like.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I ended up ordering a 24" collar from Hoegger's. Hopefully that will work


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck with it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you found one...have fun.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We just buy the dog choke chains from Walmart. 

Good luck at the show!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!  I got the collar and am about to start putting everything together for tommorrow, hopefully all goes well. I'm so excited to get to show one of my goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!! I hope all goes well!


----------

